# new tank was stored this winter in unheated storage



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Opinion? can this thank to be used?

thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

should be fine, just look at the silicone and feel it, if it feels hard and is cracking, then reseal the tank. If it looks good and isn't hard, just fill it up for a day or two and test it with just water.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think for aquarium silicone (the one I remember being used a lot is GE 1200 series) has a tolerance of like -50 to +200 C, so storage in an unheated garage should be fine.

Like was said above, just check for a leak, otherwise I think it should fully be fine.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

The GE SCS1200 is good stuff, used it when I completely rebuilt two different 90 gallons. Hard to find in my area, I had to order it online.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I stored some tanks in an unheated garage for 10 years and they were all fine. Silicone is an all weather caulk so being outside doesn't hurt it.


----------

